# How much salt??



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm working on a bid for a Home Owner Association. How do you guy's figure out how much salt to add to you bids? I'm working it out with per push with a per salt and then a flat out season bid. 

Thank you for your time and effort
Tony Chasar
T-Trim Landscaping


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

we price salt per ton


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I mean how much would you use normally on a 68000 sq ft area?
I know how much to charge a ton I would like a fair base line to start from.
Just you give the customer a idea what they are looking at. Or should I just say "What ever it takes on a given snow storm".


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I hate to say it but "whatever it itakes" may not be too bad. So many things come into play with salt. I'm assuming you're not using treated salt. Temperature is the biggest factor...air and pavement. Plow and salt that lot when it's 30 degrees and it's going to be 32 and sunny tomorrow. Then salt it when it's 28 and falling with a high of 15 tomorrow. You could potentially use 2 or 3 times the salt. Example: (I can only use roads because that's what we plow)
STORM 1: 1.5 inches. Storm temp 25 and falling. 118 miles plowed, 39 tons of salt used.
STORM 2: 4.5 inches. Storm temp 32 and steady. 311 miles plowed, 43 tons used.

We drove almost 3 times the miles trying to get over 4" continuosly off the road, but look at the diffence the temp. made with salt usage.

Now, if they are looking for a one time application price, set a number that covers all of your expenses. That can differ for everyone too. Make sure you make money, and have the correct language in your contract for what you are going to do and not do.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you for the help. Just send the bid quote 3 hours ago. I did price the job to cover my butt. I told the landscaping trustee we use Ice Control products. So It could be salt one night. Or treated salt the next night etc. .
You get it. 

Thanks again much thanks


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Fair Price per ton of salt*

What is a fair price per ton on salt applied to parking lots? I think some charge $300+ per ton in my area. Is that too high, good, just right, what?

Thanks!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If I was to salt a parking lot that only used 500lbs. then I would charge at least $75 but if I was to put down 5 tons at one place(I don't have anything that large) I don't think you could charge $1500. 5 tons of salt would cost me $300 because I buy it in bulk. If you are spreading bag salt you will have to charge more then I would as you costs would be higher. Last year we used 700 tons of salt.

Anything we have that is billed per application is on a flat price per time. You will not always spread the same amount. You may have plowed first, you may try to melt 1" of snow, it may be an ice storm or it may be close to freezing and is going to warm up in the morning. There are a lot of things to consider when salting.


----------

